# 44 Magnum For Deer



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay so I want to hear feedback if anybody uses a 44 mag lever action rifle for deer?

I'm waffling between a Bushmaster that that seems to be incredibly loud and cracks Scopes when you shoot it or just going back to my shotgun!

I have a chance to buy a 1894 Marlin for a pretty good price, but want to hear feedback from people who have shot deer with a 44 mag rifle and at what distance any issues and experiences.
Thanks!


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

We have 2 of the ruger semi autos in our family. They kill deer yearly. I used my dad's for the first few years rifle hunting. We've always shot the 240 gr. Hollow pts. Hunting woods, 100 yard shots and under this is a great caliber for whitetail 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I use a Rossi 44 lever and my dad uses a Marlin 1894 lever. We use win 240gr. Semi jacket deer&bear ammo absolutely no issues it is a great deer round more than enough thump to put any deer down. My dad shot a nice 11pt. Last year on the run and the buck did a complete flip and dropped dead it was a lung shot pass through. Great guns for hunting cause of there smaller size and light recoil and it's a pretty devastating round out of a rifle.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a .44 Marlin that put fifteen or so deer in the freezer. Probably 75% were killed with 240gr. soft points and 25% with 240gr. hollow points. Most were dropped at about to 85 yds. but ranges varied from about 15 yds. to just over 100 yds. On broadside shots the soft points would give a pass through but the HPs usually did not. I prefer soft points.

It has been decades since I actually killed a deer with the gun but the one thing that impressed me was when shooting a deer that was unaware of my presence he (or she) would often as not be knocked off its feet for a couple seconds, all you saw were legs and belly hair. The deer sometimes got back up and might go up to 60 yards, but you sure knew it was hit and there was always a blood trail a blind man could follow. 

The one shot angle that did not work well with the .44 was a straight on shot at the base of the neck. My '06 puts deer down 100% of the time, sometimes without a twitch. With the .44 mag I was not sure if they were even hit until I would find a tuft of hair. FM


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a friend who has killed alot of deer (100 plus) over the years.

He told me "Of all the deer I have killed ,a .243 and a 44 mag blew the biggest hole in a deer"..
He killed a lot of these deer while living in Texas probably 20 years back..
They used many different calibers. ..
This is his opinion and I'm quoting him.!!!!!
He is a good friend and has always been truthful. .


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

It's always easy to find ammo for the 44 mag. Also..


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Took a doe with a Win 94 in 44 mag with a handloaded 240g XTP. It was a broadside shot through the heart at about 30 yards. She ran about 25 yards and died. 
If you have a shotgun that is a repeater and shoots slugs or sabots well, then it is difficult to make an economic argument for buying a 44 mag rifle. 44 mag ammo is a little more expensive than conventional shotgun slugs but less expensive than sabots. I don't shoot enough deer loads during a year for ammo cost to be a big factor. I don't think that the 44 mag kills deer any better than a 20 gauge sabot, and it might not have quite as much usable range as the 20 gauge.
For me it's aesthetics. I like the 44 lever action. It's a fun gun to hunt with for a guy who grew up watching 1960's westerns on TV. The lever gun makes hunting downstate seem a little bit like hunting the big woods up north. It just feels good to hunt with it.
If you can afford the 44 mag lever gun, then do it. If up front cost is an issue, then stick with the shotgun that you own and you'll probably kill just as many deer.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

Pops has a ruger carbine, that I’m not crazy about the accuracy of after trying to work hand loads.... but it surely kills em. 

I’ve got a Rossi in 44, which I love and shoot very well.... also kills em.

Inside 120, it’s good to go!! Get it and enjoy!


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

I’ve had my Ruger 44 semi auto for almost 30 years. Very good gun for 100 yards and in. Probably has almost 50 kills between myself and my father. Most occurring in the original rifle zones before the new zone 3 rules took effect.

If you need longer distance it’s not your gun but 100 yards and in its very deadly


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

It's a great caliber for young hunters too. Light on recoil, heavy on blood trails. All of these bucks were killed with a break action CVA in .44 mag. My nephew shoots the Hornady Leverevolution Ammo, seems to work OK.


----------



## MushroomJeff (Aug 28, 2013)

I have used the .44 mag for 35+ years in pistols and rifles. not much beats it in Michigan for shots of 100 yds. or less. As my dad once put it....."it knocks em asss over tea kettle". I just acquired a Ruger No. 1 in .44 mag. Lite, quick. One of the .44's best attributes.
great for young and old


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

My Mom has put a pile of deer to the dirt with her ol Ruger 44Carbine and the Speer 240Gr. jacketed softpoint powered by a max does of H110/W296. It just kills em dead at the ranges she shoots. That little rifle will shoot bughole groups at 75 yards.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Not just deer I have killed Black Bears pigs with mine. 270 gr Buffalo Bore for everything just awesome Marlin With 2.7 BDC Nikon


----------



## MushroomJeff (Aug 28, 2013)

I should clarify the previous thread. Revolvers, not pistols. Sorry 'bout that. Any and all. A beautiful cartridge


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 307513
> View attachment 307511
> View attachment 307510
> View attachment 307512
> ...


I bought a .44 Ruger M77 for the kids. Maybe that rifle was light in weight or the loads I tried were heavy/hot, but I was surprised that it had a lot more recoil than I expected. At least when 8 year olds were concerned. 

Again, it could be the difference in rifles too, but the noticed recoil compared to the .243 with an 80gr soft point or .250 Savage seemed very noticeable.

I sold it to a buddy who hunts that SLP. He did say the results on deer within 125 yards are impressive.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I just bought one of the Ruger carbines for my wife to use deer hunting. She's been having some shoulder problems and I wanted a light weight gun that was low on recoil. She shot it before I bought it and said it would work for her. I've been taking notes on the different loads you guys are using, going to load some today..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a cva break action. It's great for 150 yds and less. Haven't killed a deer out at 150 with it, but it smoke a coyote and dropped it in its tracks at 150 yds. 

Recoil on that gun is almost non existent. Less than my 270 that has a boss on it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow that is Great information, Thanks!



Forest Meister said:


> I have a .44 Marlin that put fifteen or so deer in the freezer. Probably 75% were killed with 240gr. soft points and 25% with 240gr. hollow points. Most were dropped at about to 85 yds. but ranges varied from about 15 yds. to just over 100 yds. On broadside shots the soft points would give a pass through but the HPs usually did not. I prefer soft points.
> 
> It has been decades since I actually killed a deer with the gun but the one thing that impressed me was when shooting a deer that was unaware of my presence he (or she) would often as not be knocked off its feet for a couple seconds, all you saw were legs and belly hair. The deer sometimes got back up and might go up to 60 yards, but you sure knew it was hit and there was always a blood trail a blind man could follow.
> 
> The one shot angle that did not work well with the .44 was a straight on shot at the base of the neck. My '06 puts deer down 100% of the time, sometimes without a twitch. With the .44 mag I was not sure if they were even hit until I would find a tuft of hair. FM


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

.44 mags easily take deer with correct shot placement. And with a lot less recoil than a 12 gauge slug gun. I have the ruger semi auto and have dropped them out to 135 yards. Put that big bullet in the pump station and watch them drop..


----------



## retireeatlarge (Jul 13, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> Okay so I want to hear feedback if anybody uses a 44 mag lever action rifle for deer?
> 
> I'm waffling between a Bushmaster that that seems to be incredibly loud and cracks Scopes when you shoot it or just going back to my shotgun!
> 
> ...


I have a 44 mag Henry big boy. opening day 2017 I took a large doe at 69 yards.
She dropped where she stood.


----------

